# Warcraft-Film: Im Frühjahr 2014 sollen die Dreharbeiten beginnen



## Matthias Dammes (9. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Im Frühjahr 2014 sollen die Dreharbeiten beginnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Im Frühjahr 2014 sollen die Dreharbeiten beginnen


----------



## Malifurion (9. Juni 2013)

Ich frag mich zwei Dinge: Warum Duncan Jones? Und ob Legendary Pictures genug Geld für die ganzen CGI Effekte aufbringen kann. Vom Drehbuch oder den Schauspielern will ich garnicht erst reden. Die einzige Geschichte rund um das Warcraft Universum, die verfilmbar ist, ist die Story um Arthas. Da hat man alles was man braucht. Eigentlich schon zu viel. Ich hätte aus Franchise eine Serie gemacht und kein Film. Diablo 2, oder Starcraft - das wären gute Filmkandidaten. Aber Warcraft hat einfach zu viel Story und zu viel Gewusel um sich rum. Vor allem, soll es ernst sein? Comichaft? Humorvoll? Das Ding muss sich mit LOTR messen, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2013)

Genug Geschichten gibt es (den Romanen sei Dank) auf jeden Fall. Gut gefallen hat mir neben der Geschichte um Arthas auch die Geschichte, wie Thrall aufgewachen ist (sollte ursprünglich ein Adventurespiel werden, wurde aber eingestellt) und auch die "Krieg der Ahnen" Trilogie sollte verfilmbar sein. Allerdings wäre zumindest für Krieg der Ahnen ein Film eindeutig zu wenig. Ich traue den Machern auch nicht mehr wirklich zu, daraus ein derart "tiefes" Fantasy-Universum auf die Kinoleinwand zu bringen, da das wohl einfach nicht Mainstream genug wäre. Von daher kann ich auf den Warcraft Film gut verzichten.


----------

